# coconut shell cave



## minpiner (Jul 13, 2008)

i bought one that they sell for like spiders but never used it can you put it in a cichlid tank i know they like caves? the hole that was made is big for fishes to go threw? so what do you think?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
give it a wash in hot water,and you can use it.


----------



## minpiner (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no problem.


----------

